# Problema con eth0

## mr_brillio

Dopo aver installato Gentoo 2006, non mi vede la scheda di rete. Dato che non ho molta esperienza, qualcuno può aiutarmi??

----------

## randomaze

 *mr_brillio wrote:*   

> Dopo aver installato Gentoo 2006, non mi vede la scheda di rete. Dato che non ho molta esperienza, qualcuno può aiutarmi??

 

Hai seguito passo passo il manuale?

Cosa intendi con "non mi vede"? Non carica il modulo o non la configura?

----------

## mr_brillio

per "non mi vede" intendo:

```

* Starting eth0

*   Bringing up eth0

*       dhcp

*          eth0 does not exist                             [!!]

* ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

*             "netmount" was not started.
```

----------

## fejfbo

Sembra che non venga caricato il modulo adatto alla tua scheda.

Ribabisco, hai seguito il manuale? Hai usato genkernel e no?

----------

## mr_brillio

No.... ho usato l'installer grafico... come kernel ha usato quello della live...

----------

## fejfbo

Prova a postare l'output di lsmod e lspci

----------

## mr_brillio

lspci:

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 Ethernet (rev 31)

----------

## bricke

stesso identico problema

----------

## randomaze

Avete messo coldplug nel runlevel di boot?

Altra cosa, nella directory /etc/init.d ci sono i link simbolici net.eth0 e net.lo?

----------

## mr_brillio

Si  per entrambe...

----------

## bricke

Anche io ho sia /etc/net.eth0 che /etc/net.lo e coldplug è nel boot.....

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Credo che il problema sia solo quello: compilare nel kernel il modulo opportuno e verificare che sia caricato al boot. Quello che è necessario capire è che tipo di scheda di rete avete (lspci), che modulo del kernel di conseguenza vi serve (e qui va letto nel configure del kernel oppure con google), compilarlo builtin oppure come modulo.

Per mr_brillio, il modulo del kernel per la sua scheda di rete dovrebbe essere il modulo 'tulip' (sto guardando il configure del kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r5): devi abilitare

```
   -> Device Drivers

       -> Network device support

         -> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

           -> Tulip family network device support
```

E successivamente (ti consiglio di compilarlo builtin, che ti da' meno problemi)

```
     -> Device Drivers 

       -> Network device support

         -> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

           -> Tulip family network device support

             -> "Tulip" family network device support (NET_TULIP [=y])
```

Ricompilare il kernel, rimetterlo dove deve stare e rebootare. Dovrebbe funzionare (non ho la tua scheda e non saprei dirti se sicuramente funziona).

Per bricke, invece, aspettiamo notizie.

Ciao.

----------

## nikko96

 *mr_brillio wrote:*   

> lspci:
> 
> 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 Ethernet (rev 31)

 

Pare che la tua scheda eth carichi il driver sbagliato.

Vedi se puo' esserti utile il link,ciao.

https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/48026

----------

## bricke

La mia scheda ethernet è una realtek.... (lspci)

Ma con genkernel non dovrebbe aver caricato di default il modulo giusto?

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

> Pare che la tua scheda eth carichi il driver sbagliato.
> 
> Vedi se puo' esserti utile il link,ciao.

 Ci ero caduto anche io su pagine del genere, ma non ho trovato nessun riferimento al modulo 'dmfe' nel tree del kernel... Forse, è necessario caricare il driver 'tulip' per le vecchie DEC-Tulip, 'de2041x':

```
     -> Device Drivers

       -> Network device support

         -> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

           -> Tulip family network device support

             -> "Tulip" family network device support (NET_TULIP [=y])

               [*] Early DECchip Tulip (dc2104x) PCI support (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

Ciao.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *bricke wrote:*   

> La mia scheda ethernet è una realtek.... (lspci)

 Per favore, riportaci la riga corretta... Dire che è una Realtek è di poco aiuto, ne esistono migliaia di modelli (esagerando un po').

 *bricke wrote:*   

> Ma con genkernel non dovrebbe aver caricato di default il modulo giusto?

 Possibile, ma visto che hai problemi non sarei così sicuro che genkernel ci abbia azzeccato questa volta...

Ciao.

----------

## nikko96

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

>  *nikko96 wrote:*   Pare che la tua scheda eth carichi il driver sbagliato.
> 
> Vedi se puo' esserti utile il link,ciao. Ci ero caduto anche io su pagine del genere, ma non ho trovato nessun riferimento al modulo 'dmfe' nel tree del kernel... Forse, è necessario caricare il driver 'tulip' per le vecchie DEC-Tulip, 'de2041x':
> 
> ```
> ...

 

dmfe e' un driver della famiglia tulip,come xircom_cb  uli526x  e tulip per esempio.

Quindi da quello che ci capisco potrebbe essere affibiato il driver sbagliato a quella scheda,ciao.

EDIT e se cosi fosse con un

```
# rmmod tulip

# rmmod dmfe

# modprope dmfe
```

dovresti caricare il driver giusto.

----------

## bricke

OK funzia tutto, ho dato un lspci per scrivervi la versione corretta del hw. poi però ho anche ricompilato il kernel aggiungendo i moduli per la mia scheda con genkernel. Ho poi riavviato e tutto funziona.

ps.: ho anche tolto un parametro che passavo a grub, cioè: real_root=hdaX

ps.: per provare ho dato un "emerge links" ma dopo 44 minuti di check, download e configurazioni ho dovuto interrompere poichè sono dovuto andare via.

Ma è normale che ci metta tutto questo tempo a scaricare un programmino come links?? Vabbè che lo compila per la mia macchina ma +44 minuti è troppo!!!

Ps.: può essere dovuto alla variabile USE che ho impostato in fase di installazione?? L'ho messa con molti parametri, ho preso spunto da google. Quali flags è meglio inserire in USE??

----------

## kingrebound

magari dico una boiata,ma l'errore iniziale diceva che il servizio netmount non era attivo....il problema puo essere quello

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

> dmfe e' un driver della famiglia tulip,come xircom_cb  uli526x  e tulip per esempio.

 Non hai capito... nel kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r{5,6} non esiste il driver dmfe...

 *kingrebound wrote:*   

> magari dico una boiata,ma l'errore iniziale diceva che il servizio netmount non era attivo....il problema puo essere quello

 Netmount monta le partizioni in rete indicate in /etc/fstab e dipende dallo script che attiva una interfaccia di rete. Se nessuna interfaccia di rete è attiva, netmount torna con quell'errore.

Ciao.

----------

## mr_brillio

Ho provato a fare:

modprobe tulip

dhcpcd

e internet funziona!! magia!!  :Shocked: 

però devo farlo ogni volta che voglio collegarmi ad internet... qualcuno sa dirmi perchè??

----------

## nikko96

[quote="syntaxerrormmm"] *nikko96 wrote:*   

> dmfe e' un driver della famiglia tulip,come xircom_cb  uli526x  e tulip per esempio.

 Non hai capito... nel kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r{5,6} non esiste il driver dmfe...

esiste,esiste,vai a vedere nei sorgenti (/usr/src/linux/drivers/net/tulip/...)

EDIT a questo punto è chiaro che non si tratta di un bug dei drivers tulip(come pensavo)ma

del fatto che tulip non era compilato nel kernel,o non era caricato manualmente,ciao.

----------

## randomaze

 *mr_brillio wrote:*   

> però devo farlo ogni volta che voglio collegarmi ad internet... qualcuno sa dirmi perchè??

 

Qual'é l'output del comando:

```
$ rc-status boot
```

?

----------

## mr_brillio

```
Runlevel: boot

bootmisc                                                            [ started ] 

checkroot                                                           [ started ] 

consolefont                                                        [ started ]

keymaps                                                             [ started ] 

modules                                                              [ started ] 

rmnologin                                                           [ started ] 

urandom                                                             [ started ] 

checkfs                                                               [ started ] 

clock                                                                   [ started ] 

domainname                                                        [ started ] 

hostname                                                            [ started ] 

localmount                                                           [ started ] 

net.lo                                                                   [ started ] 

coldplug                                                               [ started ]
```

----------

## nikko96

 *mr_brillio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Runlevel: boot
> 
> ...

 

Controlla che nel runlevel di default ci sia net.eth0 con

```
# rc-status default
```

e aggiungi la riga opportuna in /etc/conf.d/net per l'uso del dhcp,credo che sia

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"
```

Ciao.

----------

## noice

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e aggiungi la riga opportuna in /etc/conf.d/net per l'uso del dhcp,credo che sia
> 
> ```
> ...

 

io nel mio /etc/conf.d/net ho

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/net |grep -v "^#"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

```

se puo' essere d'aiuto..  :Wink: 

----------

